# BMMC 2007 the last real BMMC....



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 10, 2010)

I remember this event like yesterday....laid out $500 on my CC so my buddy from dracut, ma could get his shoulder fixed....4 weeks letter aflac took care of it....it was icy that saturday if anyone remembers & my buddy wiped out practicing jumps....this was a kickass BMMC if there ever was one....i missed 2 in 15 seasons....2003 was the BEST!! two plus feet of "sick" POW!!


----------



## powhunter (May 10, 2010)

What the F does the pic of you flexing have to do with the BMMC???


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 10, 2010)

powhunter said:


> What the F does the pic of you flexing have to do with the BMMC???



loosening up....limbering up whatever u wanna call it:-D


----------



## TheBEast (May 10, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn and GSS would have a field day together........


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 11, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> Brownsville Brooklyn and GSS would have a field day together........



who is this fella GSS & where is he from?


----------



## TheBEast (May 11, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> who is this fella GSS & where is he from?



Do a little search in the forums and you'll find him.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 11, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> Do a little search in the forums and you'll find him.



no patience for that....develope some antecedant information on this fella8)8)


----------



## SkiDork (May 11, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> no patience for that....develope some antecedant information on this fella8)8)



click here


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 11, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> click here



seems to have a lot on his mind....what did he do that caused him to get banned? asking questions? didnt socrates or someone do the same thing? heres one for gss!! there is no parenting going on in america. everyone is too busy trying to make $$ & put food on the table....life is getting harder & harder for most americans....usa started into the toilet with the 1960s & has never recovered....djia 1983 800 djia 2000 11,000....usa is in a spiral into the toilet....this is not your daddy's america, son!!:roll::roll::flame::flame:


----------



## dmc (May 12, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> click here



His comments really don't seem that bad in hindsight..  
The reaction of some is understandably dramatic.


----------



## dmc (May 12, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> no patience for that....develope some antecedant information on this fella8)8)



He's like you but he doesn't freak people out with pictures of chicks and stuff...

He's a character... Just like you...


----------



## campgottagopee (May 12, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> Brownsville Brooklyn and GSS would have a field day together........



That's an insult to GSS


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 12, 2010)

i guess coming from upstate ny u must know what ur talking about:razz::razznce u get out of the ny metro area look out!! 



campgottagopee said:


> That's an insult to GSS


----------



## campgottagopee (May 12, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i guess coming from upstate ny u must know what ur talking about:razz::razznce u get out of the ny metro area look out!!



We are special people.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 13, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> We are special people.



sandy has a house on one of the finger lakes & another crib by saranac lake....and just think he was once a poor jew boy in bensonhurst:beer::beer:some of my best friends in college were from upstate....bring back peekskill military academy....


----------

